

Twitter takes 800 million in VC - seats
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903520204576482351255849460.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
vladd
Non-paying link: [http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Twitter-
Secures-800-Mil...](http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Twitter-
Secures-800-Million-8-Billion-Valuation-126526368.html)

